# Searching for a healthy inexpensive new family member of the golden four legged kind



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are hoping to add a new family member of the "Golden Retriever" breed this spring/early summer. We are not going to show our new family member. We just want a very healthy female pup but can't afford as much as most breeders charge. I've read on here and other places online some horror stories on some breeders.

I live in Jacksonville, FL but am willing to travel some for the right pup/breeder. We usually just find our new family members at rescues just getting more concerned about what the rescue might be mixed with... (possibly an aggressive breed) plus unusual to find young pure goldens needing to be rescued...

Appreciate any advice....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Seems like youve got a couple of options...

Delay your "welcome home" date and do some serious saving....
or 
Spend time finding rescue that does a wonderful job evaluating temperament - there are great rescues that take placement very seriously and then there are rescues that are not so good.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Most of the horror stories you hear are from bad breeders who may be mills, high volume breeders, or breeders who don't do any health clearances (which is true for the first two, too). These don't care about the improvement of the breed and just are out for money.

A reputable breeder is who you should be looking for and there are a lot in your area! Though, you will probably be looking at $1200-1500 for a pet puppy. The price is very fair, if you consider the fact that you could pay less and go to a bad breeder, but you may have to pay for that mistake in health issues well over the price of that better bred puppy.

Now, having said that, you may want to consider a rescue. They will match you up with the perfect dog for your family The dogs are temperament tested so they know who will be high/low energy. I would not worry about what the pup may be mixed with... just what the temperament is. A lot of rescues do get purebred goldens quite often, so check some out around your area.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had three Goldens from backyard breeders, one of whom is still with me. The first of them, Sabrina, had congenital kidney disease, severe hip dysplasia, hypothyroidism, and arthritis. I lost her to hemangiosarcoma before her 8th birthday. My Charlie had his spleen removed at 7, suffered may dental problems, developed arthritis, and had seizures that were probably caused by a brain tumor. He was almost 13 when he died in my arms. Each of them ran up veterinary bills well over $10,000, not counting the routine care. If I had known when I got them what I know now, I would have gladly paid three or four times the price for a healthy dog from a reputable breeder. In other words, you can pay up front or you will almost certainly pay later, with all the heartbreak that brings.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

All I can say is listen to the stories from GoldensGirl. This happens to every breed that becomes popular where backyard breeders breed for money and not to improve the breed. I doing so they bring dogs into this world that live a life of pain or die prematurely. In doing so they cost their owners dearly in vet bills and break their hearts when their darlings die earlier than necessary in some cases having to make that decision we all hate to make of euthanasia. It costs about $1000/ year to feed and take care of a dog. Assuming you are aware of this and can afford it, please wait a year and save up that $1000. Yes you can go to backyard breeders or rescue organizations now. But the stories you heard from GoldsGirl always lurk.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

There are a few golden retriever rescue organizations in Florida and if work with them you may be able to find an ideal new member for your family. Here are a few: Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida (Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida, Jacksonville, Orlando, Tampa, St Petersburg, Clearwater, Ocala, Venice, Sarasota), Golden Retriever Rescue of Northeast Florida (GREAT Rescue), and Coastal Golden Retriever Rescue of Florida (Coastal Golden Retriever Rescue of Fla) just to list a few of them. 

Should you want to contact one of the golden retriever clubs in Florida for some breeder referrals: Mid Florida Golden Retriever club (Mid Florida Golden Retriever Club), Everglades GRC (EvergladesGRC), and Florida Gulf Coast GRC (Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, Golden Retriever Puppies Florida, Breeders.).

Good luck on your search for a puppy or young golden adult. The previous posters have given you great advise regarding responsible breeding, health screenings & temperment of parents and ancestors - all those things help to provide you with a sound healthy family member for years to come. If you decide to purchase a puppy, do your research, meet some of the local golden breeders in your area at events some of the clubs listed may have, and save up for your family addition.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

If you do consider a rescue dog, if it is over two years, ask if you can have the shoulders/hips checked as condition of adoption. Otherwise you run the medical risks discussed previously.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Please ask whatever questions you come up with and also check out the search feature. It is excellent and there will be TONS of useful information on this topic. 
The benchmark for a reputable breeder and the joys of rescue are probably two of our favorite topics here. Take a look around, I hope you will find what you need. I have learned so much here in the past couple years.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been saving for the past year to add a Golden to our family. I've spent much of that time looking for a good breeder and soaking up any information about Goldens. (This forum is the BEST)

It was so hard to wait, but I'm glad that I took the time to save money for my puppy, supplies and any future unexpected expenses. If I would have gone with my first impluse; I would have spent about $2000 (that I didn't really have) to buy a "rare, white, English creme" from a breeder that had zero clearances. 

Instead, I took the time to look and try to educate myself about breeders and Goldens. I found a breeder for less than half the price; all clearances going back several generations; and one who is involved in showing and improving her lines.

That's just my two cents. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Denlie said:


> I have been saving for the past year to add a Golden to our family. I've spent much of that time looking for a good breeder and soaking up any information about Goldens. (This forum is the BEST)
> 
> It was so hard to wait, but I'm glad that I took the time to save money for my puppy, supplies and any future unexpected expenses. If I would have gone with my first impluse; I would have spent about $2000 (that I didn't really have) to buy a "rare, white, English creme" from a breeder that had zero clearances.
> 
> ...


Yup. To me...there's no reason that someone should have to pay $2,000 to get an animal that's just going to be a family pet. That being said...I wouldn't run off and spend $300 on a backyard breeder puppy. If I were to get another dog...I would: A. Adopt/rescue, or B. Get a ~$800 puppy from a breeder that does clearances. Given the cost of veterinary care, I can't imagine that you're going to get a puppy that's had any kind of clearances done for much less than that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Calistar said:


> If you do consider a rescue dog, if it is over two years, ask if you can have the shoulders/hips checked as condition of adoption. Otherwise you run the medical risks discussed previously.


You can submit hip and elbow xrays to the OFA for a preliminary evaluation younger than age 2. I wouldn't want the OP to think it was not possible if the dog is younger.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Good catch goldenjackpuppy. Most of the rescues we see at our local golden rescue are over two so that is where my mind went. But you are right about the preliminary x-rays. I guess the question occurs is how long does that take and could you convince the rescue group to return your money if it took 2-3 months. Our local golden rescue group is pretty persnickety and i do not see them being willing to refund the money if it takes very long. I am sure that may vary by area.

Thanks for picking up my "muff"!


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterling Archer said:


> Yup. To me...there's no reason that someone should have to pay $2,000 to get an animal that's just going to be a family pet. That being said...I wouldn't run off and spend $300 on a backyard breeder puppy. If I were to get another dog...I would: A. Adopt/rescue, or B. Get a ~$800 puppy from a breeder that does clearances. Given the cost of veterinary care, I can't imagine that you're going to get a puppy that's had any kind of clearances done for much less than that.


Adoption/Rescue provides no assurance of good long term health. The best you could hope for is that they would let you foster a dog while you had the clearances checked and then adopt it if it is OK.

As far as price, after showing and breeding for 25 years, I have concluded that it is not necessarily accurate to say what pricing is or should be outside of one's local area. We spent the better part of a year looking for breeders with good clearances and other health related certifications and at no time found anyone in the western United States cheaper than $1200. Most were $1700 - $1900 for a pet quality dog. $2000 is likely a little high but based on our research it is closer to the price in our region for a pet quality dog than the $800 you quoted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> I have had three Goldens from backyard breeders, one of whom is still with me. The first of them, Sabrina, had congenital kidney disease, severe hip dysplasia, hypothyroidism, and arthritis. I lost her to hemangiosarcoma before her 8th birthday. My Charlie had his spleen removed at 7, suffered may dental problems, developed arthritis, and had seizures that were probably caused by a brain tumor. He was almost 13 when he died in my arms. Each of them ran up veterinary bills well over $10,000, not counting the routine care. *If I had known when I got them what I know now, I would have gladly paid three or four times the price for a healthy dog from a reputable breeder. In other words, you can pay up front or you will almost certainly pay later, with all the heartbreak that brings.*


I totally agree with you. My dogs have all been rescues. Our first golden was adopted at 4 months from an animal shelter. He lived to 13 1/2, but we spent thousands of dollars during his life for treatment of hip dysplasia, including medications and supplements, orthopedic specialists and acupuncture. Our next two Goldens were from a Golden Rescue. One lived until one month shy of 13 years. We adopted him knowing he had severe allergies, but that wasn't the problem. We later discovered he had severe hip dysplasia and a compromised immune system. We spent thousands on dollars on him during his lifetime, even before his cancer diagnosis when he was almost 13. Our third Golden is still with us. We adopted him knowing he had a congenital cataract. What we didn't expect was the onset of mysterious symptoms that resulted in a digestive enzyme deficiency and mitral valve deficiencies. He also developed another cataract, and his congenital cataract also began growing, when he was 7, basically blinding him, so we just spent thousands of dollars on a double cataract surgery for him. 

I love(d) each and every one of these dogs and gladly spent the money to insure they had the best medical care for their health conditions in order that they could live happy/pain free lives. Dog ownership is not cheap and you should go into it with your eyes wide open to the possible costs of ownership. Next time around we plan to go with a breeder who does all the clearances for their breeding dogs in hopes that the puppy will have a better chance at good health during his life, with few special issues. We realize there are no guarantees with anything, but we feel this is the best way to go for us, given our previous experiences, in hopes our future dog will have an excellent quality of life.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> I have had three Goldens from backyard breeders, one of whom is still with me. The first of them, Sabrina, had congenital kidney disease, severe hip dysplasia, hypothyroidism, and arthritis. I lost her to hemangiosarcoma before her 8th birthday. My Charlie had his spleen removed at 7, suffered may dental problems, developed arthritis, and had seizures that were probably caused by a brain tumor. He was almost 13 when he died in my arms. Each of them ran up veterinary bills well over $10,000, not counting the routine care. *If I had known when I got them what I know now, I would have gladly paid three or four times the price for a healthy dog from a reputable breeder. In other words, you can pay up front or you will almost certainly pay later, with all the heartbreak that brings.*


However purchasing from a reputable breeder is not a guarantee that the dog will not have health problems either. We paid alot from one and had several serious health issue. This time around we purchased from a backyard hobby breeder and so far so good........I don't even want to tell you the money we spent on our reputable breeder pup.....

OP do you have any hobby breeders in your area......that might work for you.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't mind paying money for a dog from a reputable breeder. I'd rather pay more upfront than buy a cheaper puppy that could possibly cause us heartache in the future.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

A backyard breeder is not a hobby breeder. A hobby breeder is involved in breeding and competing with their dogs for the love of the breed. They breed for themselves primarily, to have a puppy to compete with and to carry on their breeding program. They may or may not make money on an individual litter but overall, their expenses typically outweigh their profits, since most money is put back into the dogs. Some are lucky enough to be able to make their living by running a boarding kennel, grooming business or being successful handlers. 

Backyard breeders often breed to make a little pin money, to have "just one litter," or because they love their dog so much they think he/she is perfect  and want a puppy out of him or her. They don't compete with their dogs and so generally have no yardstick to judge their dogs by, as far as ability, health, temperament, structure or conformation. Rarely do they check even the basic of health issues/clearances, and rarer still will you find a pedigree with a background of health clearances. It's usually a case of putting a female together with a male and voila! puppies.

I often wonder, when people say they have had a bad experience with a reputable breeder, if that breeder is truly reputable or one of those who can put up a good front of being reputable  Not that reputable breeders don't produce dogs with health issues, they do, and any breeder who says they haven't produced issues is either lying or very new to dog breeding. But usually, a reputable breeder will be concerned about, and help out with, pups they have bred with serious health issues. Again, there are always exceptions but hopefully not many.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> A backyard breeder is not a hobby breeder. A hobby breeder is involved in breeding and competing with their dogs for the love of the breed. They breed for themselves primarily, to have a puppy to compete with and to carry on their breeding program. They may or may not make money on an individual litter but overall, their expenses typically outweigh their profits, since most money is put back into the dogs. Some are lucky enough to be able to make their living by running a boarding kennel, grooming business or being successful handlers.
> 
> Backyard breeders often breed to make a little pin money, to have "just one litter," or because they love their dog so much they think he/she is perfect  and want a puppy out of him or her. They don't compete with their dogs and so generally have no yardstick to judge their dogs by, as far as ability, health, temperament, structure or conformation. Rarely do they check even the basic of health issues/clearances, and rarer still will you find a pedigree with a background of health clearances. It's usually a case of putting a female together with a male and voila! puppies.
> 
> I often wonder, when people say they have had a bad experience with a reputable breeder, if that breeder is truly reputable or one of those who can put up a good front of being reputable  Not that reputable breeders don't produce dogs with health issues, they do, and any breeder who says they haven't produced issues is either lying or very new to dog breeding. But usually, a reputable breeder will be concerned about, and help out with, pups they have bred with serious health issues. Again, there are always exceptions but hopefully not many.


I didn't have a bad experience with my breeder. And I won't name them because they are great breeders and will be recognized on this board.

Fast forward, while not reputable breeders my Wyatt was born with both mom and dad having papers and champion lines. Both parents came from 2 different reputable breeders in So Cal. I have no desire to breed, show or even register Wyatt. The breeder did have the litter to keep one of the pups. And only sold to friends and referrals from her vet (which was mine also and he is the one that called me) The breeder owns both mom and dad. I am extremely happy with this dog and have no regrets.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

To me, AKC registration and a title or two back in the pedigree is not even the bare minimum of what I would look for in a pedigree of a puppy. If that's all a breeder can offer, I would pass on that litter no matter who was breeding it. A person bringing a litter of puppies into the world needs to have generations of health clearances behind them and it should be done a breeder who competes with their dogs and has a reason for breeding the litter more than having two dogs with male and female genitalia. I can't help but wonder if breeding dogs so indiscriminately is the reason there are so many oversized goldens and goldens that lack breed type. 

Another pet peeve that for some reason I just can't let go today, I cannot stand when backyard breeders say their dogs have "champion lines" when they can't be bothered to compete with their own dogs. A champion several generations back in a pedigree doesn't really mean a whole lot, most of what made that champion worthy of being a champion will be watered down at that point. It only takes one litter to ruin everything a true hobby breeder, like Tahnee and others on this board, has put into their lines and breeding program. That is not to mean that every dog being bred by a reputable breeder always must be titled, but hobby breeders put a lot of thought and preparation into a breeding and know what they are trying to improve on in their line. Backyard breeders try to capitalize on the hard work and time spent by hobby breeders so that they can say their dogs are from "champion lines." But they breed indiscriminately, aren't doing anything to prove their own dogs and usually don't even do the BARE MINIMUM of getting health clearances on dogs they are breeding. That's why, to me, a true hobby breeder (as described by Tahnee above) or rescue are the only places to go for a dog of any age. There are no 100% guarantees about anything with any dog, but I'd rather my money go to support a rescue organization (who are usually cleaning up the messes of BYBs) or true hobby breeder than pad the pockets of a backyard breeder.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> To me, AKC registration and a title or two back in the pedigree is not even the bare minimum of what I would look for in a pedigree of a puppy. If that's all a breeder can offer, I would pass on that litter no matter who was breeding it. A person bringing a litter of puppies into the world needs to have generations of health clearances behind them and it should be done a breeder who competes with their dogs and has a reason for breeding the litter more than having two dogs with male and female genitalia. IMO, breeding dogs that don't even at least have a CCA are the reason there are so many oversized goldens and goldens that lack breed type.
> 
> Another pet peeve that for some reason I just can't let go today, I cannot stand when backyard breeders say their dogs have "champion lines" when they can't be bothered to compete with their own dogs. A champion several generations back in a pedigree doesn't really mean a whole lot, most of what made that champion worthy of being a champion will be watered down at that point. It only takes one litter to ruin everything a true hobby breeder, like Tahnee and others on this board, has put into their lines and breeding program. Backyard breeders try to capitalize on the hard work and time spent by hobby breeders so that they can say their dogs are from "champion lines." But they aren't doing anything to prove their own dogs. That's why, to me, a true hobby breeder (as described by Tahnee above) or rescue are the only places to go for a dog of any age.


Our Toby is a case in point--tons of field champions back in his pedigree--but it doesn't mean a whole heck of a lot when your dog has major health issues.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

An excellent breeder is not a guarantee of health, but a very good start. You could decide to research good breeders in your area, find one that suits you, and then save up. It guarantees your puppy has had the best possible beginning. 

Regarding rescue...I never considered rescue, because I always wanted to raise my own puppy, and it would grow as part of our family, etc. Due to family circumstances, many on this forum, encouraged me to find a rescue golden. I found our Sadie through the Northern California Golden Retriever Rescue. They really worked at finding us a good match, and miraculously it only took three weeks! We absolutely love our Sadie. She has the sweetest disposition.

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> *To me, AKC registration and a title or two back in the pedigree is not even the bare minimum of what I would look for in a pedigree of a puppy. If that's all a breeder can offer, I would pass on that litter no matter who was breeding it. A person bringing a litter of puppies into the world needs to have generations of health clearances behind them and it should be done a breeder who competes with their dogs and has a reason for breeding the litter* more than having two dogs with male and female genitalia. I can't help but wonder if breeding dogs so indiscriminately is the reason there are so many oversized goldens and goldens that lack breed type.
> 
> *Another pet peeve that for some reason I just can't let go today, I cannot stand when backyard breeders say their dogs have "champion lines" when they can't be bothered to compete with their own dogs*.


 
That was my mindset and I did exactly that with my first dog which ended with regret. (regret because of his health issues however he was one of the best dogs on this earth IMHO)

Well in my case it was in all the paper work that was given to me. I have copies of both parents records. She did not advertise. She was referred by my vet who knows exactly what I went thru with my first golden.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Calistar said:


> Adoption/Rescue provides no assurance of good long term health. The best you could hope for is that they would let you foster a dog while you had the clearances checked and then adopt it if it is OK.
> 
> As far as price, after showing and breeding for 25 years, I have concluded that it is not necessarily accurate to say what pricing is or should be outside of one's local area. We spent the better part of a year looking for breeders with good clearances and other health related certifications and at no time found anyone in the western United States cheaper than $1200. Most were $1700 - $1900 for a pet quality dog. *$2000 is likely a little high but based on our research it is closer to the price in our region for a pet quality dog than the $800 you quoted.*


No method of acquiring a dog provides an assurance of good long term health. However, getting a mature rescue dog that has been checked out by a veterinarian gives you at least as good of a chance of having a healthy dog as going with any breeder puppy (regardless of the price).

There was a poll a while back asking what people spent to get their dog. If I remember correctly, the average was somewhere around $1,000.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sterling Archer said:


> No method of acquiring a dog provides an assurance of good long term health.


I completely disagree with this. SAS has been determined to be an inherited condition (see OFFA.org website). If parents of litters are not screened by a board certified cardiologist then the "breeder" of a litter could be perpetuating a terrible terrible condition in the future puppies and causing the owners of those puppies unnecessary pain. I could go on and on as this is the same with other issues, but the potential heart issues in this breed alone are reason enough for me to insist that any puppy in my house comes from parents who have all clearances recommended by the GRCA.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

While no method may assure the structural health of a golden, unless the vet check you reference Sterling includes x-rays for clearances, I would respectfully disagree with respect to a golden. In fact, I made the very point you appear to try to be making in that if you rescue a dog you could have its clearances and other medical certifications done. However, it has been my personal experience that many rescue organizations are reluctant to provide you the time to do that or will not refund your money if the clearances come out poor. Then you are stuck with a dog with bad clearances or out several hundred dollars and no dog. So as I said, if you can find a rescue organization who will let you foster while these things are being done and then adopt if things are clear, then that is a good alternative. Otherwise your choices are to gamble without information risking getting a rescue dog that will cost you thousands in vets bills or make a knowledgeable decision based on data from several generations which will lower your risk although not assure it.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

I am in the same boat as bfisher99.We just lost our 4 year old to lymphoma and I don't want to go through that heartbreak again. I have found reputable breeders who are charging $1500 to $1800 but their dogs are show/breeding quality. We just want a lovable family pet. I just spoke to a woman who got a female pup from an Amish man for $600. When I asked if it had OFA clearances for heart, hips, eyes ...she had no idea what I was talking about. She took the pup to her vet and said she got an all clear but who knows what will happen down the road. We have looked into DVGGR , I did fill out an application but have heard nothing. I am sooooo frustrated, I need a dog to love but feel like all I am getting is roadblocks!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just because a breeder shows their dogs does not mean all puppies from every litter are show quality or should be bred. A majority of puppies from most litters by reputable breeders who show their dogs still go to pet homes.

If a breeder is telling you their dogs are "breeding quality" as 8 week old puppies, please find out where their crystal ball is so I can use it for my dogs.  Seriously though, so many things can go wrong with dogs not turning out for various reasons. Every litter does not have a show quality puppy in it, and every show quality puppy is not something that necessarily grows into an adult dog that should be bred. My Chloe is a perfect example and I've only been doing this for a couple of years. She is a lovely girl and was a lovely puppy, but has some (non-life threatening) health issues so she is no longer being shown and will be spayed.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

goldenjack:

Since you are in San Diego, would you not agree that MOST golden puppies sold as pets by reputable breeders are going to run $1500 +/- $200 in the western US? There may be isolated exceptions due to special circumstances but I think most will run in that range based on our investigation of almost one year. My experience with other breeds is that this price may vary some regionally. But I just don't now many breeders with a quality breeding program generally selling puppies of hardly any AKC breed below a $1000 anywhere.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It depends on the accomplishments of the sire and dam (i.e. both parents finished CHs could be closer to $2,000) but I would say $1400-2000 is about average on the west coast.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

We live in the northeast (PA, near Allentown) and are looking for reputable breeders, any suggestions?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

If the cost is so high in the west, has anyone considered finding a reputable breeder elsewhere who will ship? 

As GoldenJackPuppy said, not every puppy in a litter is going to be show. A show breeder is looking for specific points from the Standard when picking out a show puppy, things the average person would never see. I raise and show Papillons. I would love if every puppy in a litter was a show dog, but having a complete litter become champions is so rare it's a big deal if it happens. What keeps a dog from the show ring may be something as simple as the eye color, the ear set, the tail set, things that as a pet have no consequence.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

megkate said:


> I am in the same boat as bfisher99.We just lost our 4 year old to lymphoma and I don't want to go through that heartbreak again. I have found reputable breeders who are charging $1500 to $1800 but their dogs are show/breeding quality. We just want a lovable family pet. I just spoke to a woman who got a female pup from an Amish man for $600. When I asked if it had OFA clearances for heart, hips, eyes ...she had no idea what I was talking about. She took the pup to her vet and said she got an all clear but who knows what will happen down the road. We have looked into DVGGR , I did fill out an application but have heard nothing. I am sooooo frustrated, I need a dog to love but feel like all I am getting is roadblocks!


You could always e-mail DVGRR again. They could be very busy. If you don't get accepted, you could always volunteer there and get your doggie fix loving on the dogs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> If the cost is so high in the west, has anyone considered finding a reputable breeder elsewhere who will ship?


I think it costs $300-400 to ship a dog across the country. At that point you may as well put the money toward the puppy if cost is the ultimate deciding factor.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

I would start with the Golden Retriever Club of America website to make sure you know what you should be looking for. Then check out any breeders they may have on their website. After that, as long as you are confident of what information a breeder should be willing to provide, Google can be a friend. Once you ID some specific breeders who you think may be credible, return here and ask what people think. I have found that many here who may not be from your area can help you validate a breeders credentials and spot warning flags.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

I remember someone telling me to make sure I differentiate between what I want and what I need. In a perfect world, everything should be the best quality at 0 cost.

But this is not a perfect world, and that includes having a quality puppy. If the OP really wants a quality puppy (with a history of at least 5 generations and all medical clearances), the market dictates that he or she has to save for that price point.

But if he or she really, really want one right now, then my only suggestion is to check the local Golden Retriever Club. There are always someone who wants to be a breeder and is trying to enter at the ground floor of the business. Most likely, this person has a quality dam and has decided to do a breeding with a quality stud as a stepping stone. Most likely, he or she does not mind losing some money just to be established. He or she would advertise with the local club because, at least, the club would only allow advertisement of puppies that have OFA clearances.


----------



## seamor512 (Jan 13, 2012)

Since you said you don't mind traveling. I would look at Adopt a Golden Atlanta, GRRA.com (golden retriever rescue atlanta) and adopt a golden knoxville, TN. All three groups were amazing to work with and after a month or so of searching, we came across our Zoey.

I was in same boat as you and talking to breeders without being able to afford their pups is frustrating to say the least. We got Zoey from adopt a golden knoxville and although we won't know her health picture for some time, she is an absolutely wonderful puppy so far.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> If the cost is so high in the west, has anyone considered finding a reputable breeder elsewhere who will ship?
> 
> 
> I, myself, do not ship puppies and I don't know many(if any) reputable breeders that would ship a pet puppy. Breeders want to(or should want to) know that their puppy will have a good home and that is kind of hard when you never meet the people in person.
> ...


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Visitador said:


> I remember someone telling me to make sure I differentiate between what I want and what I need. In a perfect world, everything should be the best quality at 0 cost.
> 
> But this is not a perfect world, and that includes having a quality puppy. If the OP really wants a quality puppy (with a history of at least 5 generations and all medical clearances), the market dictates that he or she has to save for that price point.
> 
> But if he or she really, really want one right now, then my only suggestion is to check the local Golden Retriever Club. There are always someone who wants to be a breeder and is trying to enter at the ground floor of the business. Most likely, this person has a quality dam and has decided to do a breeding with a quality stud as a stepping stone. Most likely, he or she does not mind losing some money just to be established. He or she would advertise with the local club because, at least, the club would only allow advertisement of puppies that have OFA clearances.


 

I agree with the first part of your post. The second part???? I have many breeders that are just starting out that I work with trying to help them along. First of all, this is rarely a business venture because that requires an intent to make a profit. Most reputable breeders do this as a hobby and just because someone is newer to breeding does not mean they will be charging any less than a breeder who is quite experienced. Actually, quite the opposite is usually true.

There are many breeders in our area that charge more for their puppies than I do, who also have less experience as a breeder. Neither is right or wrong. I just wouldn't want someone to expect to find puppies at a lower cost just because the breeder is starting out.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Aislinn said:
> 
> 
> > If the cost is so high in the west, has anyone considered finding a reputable breeder elsewhere who will ship?
> ...


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

I have gathered names and websites of some breeders that I am interested in and I have emailed several of them. If a phone number is provided should I call? I don't want to seem intrusive and I thought an email would be a good first step. I am sure they are busy and don't have a lot of time to respond. What do you think?


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

megkate said:


> I have gathered names and websites of some breeders that I am interested in and I have emailed several of them. If a phone number is provided should I call? I don't want to seem intrusive and I thought an email would be a good first step. I am sure they are busy and don't have a lot of time to respond. What do you think?


From my little experience, I do an email and follow up with a phone call, if the breeder does not reply to my email within 3 or 4 days. If a breeder already provides you with an extensive form on the website, fill it up. It shows you are serious.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

megkate said:


> I have gathered names and websites of some breeders that I am interested in and I have emailed several of them. If a phone number is provided should I call? I don't want to seem intrusive and I thought an email would be a good first step. I am sure they are busy and don't have a lot of time to respond. What do you think?


 
A wonderful start to locating an excellent puppy. Breeders rarely keep "regular hours". Many have full time jobs outside of the house and then rush home on Friday's to bathe and groom dogs and then drive for hours for a show that weekend and don't return home until late Sunday evenings. 

When they are at home during the week, after the regular job, they come home and have dogs to feed, spend time with, get exercised, get to the vet and if they happen to have a litter of puppies, things get even more hectic. The list of responsibilities really goes on and on. 

An email is a great way to first contact a breeder as it gives them the flexibility to respond when they have time(and that may be at midnight!) where returning a phone call at that time obviously wouldn't be a good option. 

Please give them a few days to repsond and if you don't hear back from them, don't despair. I know it doesn't take long to send an email saying they don't have anything available and I don't agree with it, but many times when breeders don't have litters available or coming up in the near future, they do not respond.

After they respond with any litters that are coming up or puppies that are available, you can check k9data for the pedigrees and the OFA website for any clearances. You want to be sure that you have hip, elbows, heart(should be done by a cardiologist "C") and eye reports(eyes should be done yearly). If eye or heart reports are missing or out of date, just contact the breeder to see if they have paper copies of the clearances or updates on the eyes.

After finding out about if and when the breeders will have puppies available and filling out an application, then by all means, talk to them via telephone to make sure that you have a good rapport with them and so the breeder can get to know you better.

Best of luck in your search!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> hvgoldens4 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps in toys it is more common. I don't think I know anyone who doesn't ship. But we generally have someone from the Club do a home visit and the usual references and numerous phone calls, etc.. And I am talking about reputable breeders. Please, let's keep it polite.
> ...


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

seamor512 said:


> Since you said you don't mind traveling. I would look at Adopt a Golden Atlanta, GRRA.com (golden retriever rescue atlanta) and adopt a golden knoxville, TN. All three groups were amazing to work with and after a month or so of searching, we came across our Zoey.


I contacted many golden rescue groups dueling my search and found that most would not adopt out to folks that live more than 100 miles from their home area since they want to do a home visit first. Unless the rescue groups you reference have a distance criteria, the OP would not live within their distance criteria


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> hvgoldens4 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps in toys it is more common. I don't think I know anyone who doesn't ship. But we generally have someone from the Club do a home visit and the usual references and numerous phone calls, etc.. And I am talking about reputable breeders. Please, let's keep it polite.
> ...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have purchased 2 dogs sight unseen, some distance from my home in Maine. In the first situation, the breeder was someone from Maine who had moved down South. Three of us got pups from the litter and one of the families drove down to get the pups. The other dog I bought from the South was related to the first dog and I liked her pedigree, clearances, and promise. She was flown into Logan... I have to say that both the breeder and I had to trust each other. I did not send her a check for the dog until I had received the dog... She and I are now good friends.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have purchased 2 dogs sight unseen, some distance from my home in Maine. In the first situation, the breeder was someone from Maine who had moved down South. Three of us got pups from the litter and one of the families drove down to get the pups. The other dog I bought from the South was related to the first dog and I liked her pedigree, clearances, and promise. She was flown into Logan... I have to say that both the breeder and I had to trust each other. I did not send her a check for the dog until I had received the dog... She and I are now good friends.


 
I know breeders will ship puppies for other breeders or for showing and that many people will purchase a puppy that way without having seen the puppy in person. 

However, your credentials are also a little different than the average person inquiring about a pet puppy , which was what my post was about.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

hvgoldens4, that makes sense....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS loved the photos of your pups with your daughter in another thread. My kids are all grown up at almost 20 and 18! They have been a big help with puppy rearing.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks on both accounts  We have one of those 20 year olds, too. He enjoys the babies, still and is pretty good at picking out a puppy but is just much more behind the scenes. And yes, nothing better for puppies than some kids to play with!!!


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have purchased 2 dogs sight unseen, some distance from my home in Maine. In the first situation, the breeder was someone from Maine who had moved down South. Three of us got pups from the litter and one of the families drove down to get the pups. The other dog I bought from the South was related to the first dog and I liked her pedigree, clearances, and promise. She was flown into Logan... I have to say that both the breeder and I had to trust each other. I did not send her a check for the dog until I had received the dog... She and I are now good friends.


Not only do your credentials help, but citing the success of s ingle incident and trying to draw a conclusion from it makes little sense when it goes against the generally accepted advice. I mean I could drive across town at 100 mph and might not get stopped by the police or have a wreck. But is does not mean that it is not the most likely outcome on most occasions. 

I think most people realize that there are exceptions to every rule. But when a person seeking information is given an isolated example that runs contrary to generally accepted experience of a wide range of people , I am often left to wonder what was the point of citing that isolated personal experience?


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

*breeder that moved down south?*



Sally's Mom said:


> I have purchased 2 dogs sight unseen, some distance from my home in Maine. In the first situation, the breeder was someone from Maine who had moved down South. Three of us got pups from the litter and one of the families drove down to get the pups. The other dog I bought from the South was related to the first dog and I liked her pedigree, clearances, and promise. She was flown into Logan... I have to say that both the breeder and I had to trust each other. I did not send her a check for the dog until I had received the dog... She and I are now good friends.


apologize tried to email you but since I am new to the forum it wouldn't allow me to ... Where down south did the breeder move to and what is the name of the breeder? I live in the south... Thanks


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Bfisher, the first breeder is no longer breeding. The second breeder is Mary Williams/Starseeker Goldens in South Carolina. She also does Midlands Golden Rescue.

Calistar, it is not one incident, it was two incidents that I had the dogs "shipped.". Your response seems a bit hostile and I am not really sure why. I was certainly not the first nor the last person that the second breeder shipped a dog to. However, she called my "mentor"
to check up on me....

And they are not Goldens, but we see puppies all the time that come from rescues down South where there have not been home visits,etc. The dogs come up all together on a truck and then our clients get them in NH.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh and my point was that I got two very nice dogs, sight unseen, they were shipped.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Bfisher, the first breeder is no longer breeding. The second breeder is Mary Williams/Starseeker Goldens in South Carolina. She also does Midlands Golden Rescue.
> 
> Calistar, it is not one incident, it was two incidents that I had the dogs "shipped.". Your response seems a bit hostile and I am not really sure why. I was certainly not the first nor the last person that the second breeder shipped a dog to. However, she called my "mentor"
> to check up on me....
> ...


They have a gorgeous 2 or 3 year old male.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know people who have shipped or bought puppies.from across the country. These were show puppies, however, and cost was not the primary issue. I wouldn't rule it out for myself if I really liked a pedigree, but we are showing our dogs in conformation. Given the additional cost though, I don't.understand why someone worried about the price of a puppy would choose that route.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

sallys mom

There is no reason to view an opinion differing from yours as hostile. Two (not one) experiences do not outweigh the hundreds of others that are contrary. Particularly when you apparently have resources and credentials the average person does not have. I was not picking on you but simply pointing out that a lot of inexperienced people come here looking for information which one would assume means they are not looking for isolated one off experiences. But all too often people come here and say they did something to the contrary to the generally accepted opinion with no consequences. Thus my analogy of driving at excessive speeds does not result in consequences every time...but when it does the results can become tragic. 

As such those that come here with isolated stories of success of going against the grain really do not do those that come here seeking information any real favor. If you choose to view that as hostile that is your choice but it was not intended as such. But as goldenjack pointed out, when you are looking for a pet quality puppy and do not know the breeders and are not known among the bred owners, the chances of getting something less than you sought increased dramatically. As such, your experiences, while interesting, were not rely applicable to the OP, unless you were volunteering to help her out.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

There really is a plus with knowing your breeder, touching,seeing the pups in person.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I know a few people that had their labs shipped from back east successfully with no regrets. Just because it is not posted regulary on a dog forum means moot...
Me... I need to meet the pup and both parents.......


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am not trying to de rail the OP's original post and go off on a tangent here. But, I am not in agreement that getting a dog sight unseen is considered to be against what is considered the norm. I know for a fact that my Cookie's breeder has shipped dogs to more people than myself.... And as I said before, most of the rescues from the South come up wih the owners never having seen them except in a photo. And Calistar, I find your analogy a bit harsh for my differing opinion. When I got golden #2 sight unseen, my only dog credential was I had a golden with a CDX. With golden#3, I still had the CDX golden and was working on golden#2's eventual UD. I agree, that many people need to meet the breeder and the dogs. I am here to say that it was a leap of faith on my part to get the two dogs sight unseen, but I was not disappointed.

More on topic, if the purchase price was a deterrent for me, I would save towards the price. I think, in general, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

On my one occasion to have a pup shipped, I had the pick-of-the-litter bitch shipped from Alabama to California. My friend and breeder of the litter had moved from San Diego to Alabama. I knew her and the dam/sire of the litter and we had shown together many times. She picked the puppy and I co-owned it with her.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

My analogy was not harsh. It just clearly made the point that if you go against the grain, you will not have problems every time. it also makes the point that when things don't work out, the results can be painful. If you took any more from it than that, you missed my point.

In judging what the norm is, one must look at population size, On a single thread here, one or two people going against what is generally accepted is a large number and skews the data. To then cite that several hundred people ship dogs misrepresents several things. one being that there are several thousands that choose not to do so. not only because of their personal convenience but because they believe it is important to meet the puppy and see the parents. That does not even begin to address that each of these individuals are not the same experience level. Breeders of show dogs and people who have owned and shown dogs before do not represent the average dog purchaser. They often have a relationship with the breeder they are dealing with and a level of trust based on their experience. Thus they know they are dealing with someone who has a credible breeding program with good medical certifications and temperaments. Violation of that trust by the breeder with someone who also has contacts within the show world carries consequences that the average pet quality buyer will be able to cause to the breeder. Thus when considering shipping dogs to people seeking pet quality homes, comparisons should ignore data about show dogs particularly those sent to previous show homes. That being said. I am positive that if a detailed survey were done of people buying pet quality dogs from reputable breeders (ignoring those that buy for backyard breeders and puppy mills) an overwhelming number of people buy without shipping for reasons cited above.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We can agree to disagree. And these threads are kind of like OFA statistics... many people do not send in the rads unless they feel they will be phenotypically read out as normal. It skews the statistics on percentages of dysplastic animals. Likewise what you consider the norm here is only as good as the members of the GRF who bother to respond....


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

I would expect such a reply when common sense supports the perception that a vastly greater number of people get their pet quality dogs in person rather than by shipping. Since the data does not support what you are trying to argue, you try to invalidate the data by making a totally inapplicable analogy that has no bearing on the subject at hand unless you think people are misrepresenting how many dogs are shipped versus picked up in person. And if you do where is your proof?

Whatever! I realize it is more important to some people that their own point of view be protected no matter how flawed their logic than to provide others with valuable information that represents the most likely outcome in a described case.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, tone it down! She is just making the point that shipping a puppy does not always equal a bad outcome or sketchy breeder. There are breeders who will do it under certain circumstances (generally to people they know and/or performance/show homes). That (and I think I can speak for SallysMom on this) does not mean that a breeder with a PayPal "Buy It Now" button where you buy your puppy like a pair of shoes from Zappos to be shipped the next day is even REMOTELY the same thing as what she's talking about. I think we can all agree that those are not reputable breeders!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you goldenjackpuppy...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Calistar said:


> *I would expect such a reply when common sense supports the perception that a vastly greater number of people get their pet quality dogs in person rather than by shipping.* Since the data does not support what you are trying to argue, you try to invalidate the data by making a totally inapplicable analogy that has no bearing on the subject at hand unless you think people are misrepresenting how many dogs are shipped versus picked up in person. And if you do where is your proof?
> 
> Whatever! I realize it is more important to some people that their own point of view be protected no matter how flawed their logic than to provide others with valuable information that represents the most likely outcome in a described case.


 
Nobody is arguing this. Where did anyone say that more pups are shipped than picked up in person?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

To the OP:

check out the new post in the puppy section. A family in AZ has to rehome their 12 week old puppy. 

GRF has been know to transport dogs across the U.S. for the right home.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Wyatts Mom: I know you have trouble remembering this, but I have told you previously will not engage you on any thread. Not because you are right...but because it is like debating with a wall who changes the facts and will not listen.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Since this thread is so off topic, can a mod close it? And also reiterate what is ok to post and what isn't? Some of the posts in this thread are personal and IMO not in the spirit of why anyone posts here....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have not read the entire thread but will do so now.

Everyone--Please be respectful to all members in your posts. I think there is no disagreement that all of us try to do the best for our breed and our dogs.


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> To the OP:
> 
> check out the new post in the puppy section. A family in AZ has to rehome their 12 week old puppy.
> 
> GRF has been know to transport dogs across the U.S. for the right home.


where is the puppy section


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

bfisher99 said:


> where is the puppy section


nevermind found it... thanks


----------



## bfisher99 (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone know anything about My Golden Haven? My gold haven


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

They have been discussed before, so you can search for the thread yourself, but I would say a certain NO. Clearances aren't in full and no registered names are offered. They don't compete with their dogs, and it shows....


----------

